# Anyone ever dealt with Cathartic Colon (melanosis coli)



## Malaclypse Jones (Dec 28, 2015)

Hello i wouldn't be writing this if i where not desperate and wholly disappointed by going to a hundred doctors and finding few if any hope from the health system. I was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism 13 years ago; no i have a generally half-stable thyroid, but treatment carried on into chronic constipation that now has degenerated into a cathartic colon hell (also called melanosis coli) after years of taking senna laxatives. Doctors never warned that it could damage my evacuation functions and neuroenteric system, I spend daily about 6-8 hours trying to go to the bathroom. The problem now is not just the constipation but the permanent urge to go to the bathroom ingrained in my intestine, a feeling of never being able to be done. I hope someone can help me. I have tried reducing the laxatives but i still have the urge to go all the time to the bathroom. I have tried so may thing. Is there anyone who has overcome this same problem? Any recommendations, I am desperate. Thank you.


----------

